# faces behind the nicknames...



## Benjy

i remeber there was thread posted a short time ago about how we *thought* people would look, and i think tormenta suggested posting our photos... i dont know what happened to that but i'd like to kick it off, it'd be cool to see the what the uber helpful people that lurk on these fourms look like.

i've just gone back to uni so this is the only pic i have of me on the pc.. u cant really see my face lol, im the kid sitting on the fence.. the others (from left to right) are rache and sarah my sisters then my brothers fiancée jackie.







add your pics 

ps excuse the hat.. its the munster rugby union hat and warm it is too, just a rather shocking shade of red :s


----------



## Danielle

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I think it's cute that 16 people have viewed this thread, but no one else has posted. Benji: Noble effort!
> I would post one, but I don't think I have one good enough to post for all to see.


 

My 1st reaction was to view and not be seen but since VenusEnvy used my excuse already ... here's mine! 


This was taken last August, at the bottom of the Grand Canyon (Arizona), near the Colorado River bank  _(tout près de la rivière Colorado)._


----------



## Aravis

That's me


----------



## Tormenta

I am the older one     The beautiful girl is my daughter Andrea.


----------



## fetchezlavache

before the disease and the pills and the ageing and the weight-gaining.. pahhhhh


----------



## Artrella

*Me   and hubby   ... some years ago!!!!*


----------



## Eustache

hola todo el mundo!

tomada en clases!!


----------



## Sev

I'm with a friend called Léo (Eléonore). I'm on the right, and it was during a festival, 3 years ago.


----------



## máxima_estrella

Here's the better version. Let's see if it shows up.

I'll tweak the other version for upload...


----------



## belén

*with my friend Idoia, I am the one with glasses and with my dog Noa*  

with Noa 


And I am also amazed about Tormenta and Art. That' how I imagined them as well!!! 

This is a great thread!!


----------



## máxima_estrella

OK, Venusenvy, you've inspired me to put up a real pic and not hide behind Yoda. (But he's just so cute!)


----------



## Artrella

*
Here I am with my kids, Nico    and Agus.   *


 *What happens with men???  *   *Only two or three are the braves ones?? *   

 *Tormenta, * do you think I should post my gym teacher's pic?  Just to fill the masculine emptiness???   


PS:  GRANDE EL ALABAMIANO!!! UN VALIENTE MÁS!!!


----------



## Benjy

this is my brother.. i thought it was funny


----------



## CaroldeChile

Hola a todos,,,
 
a pesar que sólo llevo un par de días integrada a este foro, me parece entretenidísima la idea de las fotos-... y me animé a enviarles dos..
 
en una de ellas aparecemos mi marido, mi hijo y yo... la otra.. es una chochería... es mi hijo "enhuevado" jijiji
 
saludos a todos!! ​


----------



## walnut

Here I am... I took a photo of the photo!    Walnut


----------



## timpeac

I hope this pic is clearer. Thanks for the help alfry.


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hello all,
Great idea, this about reveling the faces behind the nicknames. The whole thing is more human and sincere.
Click here to see image: 
I am having trouble with the images. The link trick works, so it will do for now. Is anyone else having trouble up loading their images?
Regards,
A1


----------



## Focalist

Hero of the People outside the opera house in Novosibirsk.

I think the other guy is called "Lenin" or something.

F


----------



## zebedee

This is an excellent thread! Yes, Tormenta, Artrella, Fetchez and Be are exactly like I imagined you to be. Focalist I didn't imagine you with a beard!

The only digital photos I've got on hand are my wedding photos, so here goes...quite the blushing bride!

Hope this attachment thingy works, haven't used it before...


----------



## Benjy

so my sister just sent me a whole bunch of pcitures and being as in the other one you can really see much... you get another =[

left to right me sarah n dave just before church


----------



## danalto

Here I am!


----------



## leenico

Once you decide to do it, it's easy.


----------



## beigatti

ok...I'll try this.  Here I am with my husband.  

Jo-Ann


----------



## Philippa

Hi folks!
It's been cool to see what you all look like. This is me in Santillana del Mar last May. Cheers Cuchu for cropping the foto for me.
Philippa


----------



## Lems

Well... After so many nice people presented themselves, why should I be incognito?

Here I am.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Hope you can see this one..
This is me with.... well... some guy....


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Hope I didn't see this thread too late.
It's great, plenty of surprises... A must. ¡Un 10!
Here it goes my contri.
Carlos


----------



## dave

Well this time it has seemed to take 1 photo, but no room for the other two that I've got (including the only picture I can find of me sober, which has just struck me as a bit worrying). Can you see anything?


----------



## dave

OK, thanks to Benjy's advice I'm trying this photoshack thing. If it works, the first pic was of me a couple of weeks ago, straight off the slopes on the last day my ski holiday (this is the only sober picture of me that I've allowed to be taken - though as you can see I was working hard to rectify that). The second is on the same holiday (slightly worse for wear I'm afraid), and the third was taken at home last summer (ditto). Let's see if it works:


----------



## jacinta

Dave, you've inspired me.  For some reason, I wasn't surprised at all to see your face.  You fit perfectly.  Now, let's see if this works.  Mine is so big!  I'm not sure you need to see quite so much of me!  Hello to all of you   (This is my husband and me taken just before Christmas)


----------



## gaer

I think I figured it out. 

This was taken during a lesson I was teaching, by the student I was teaching, in a piano lesson. 

I hope this works…


----------



## beatrizg

This is me again. 

El post anterior con mi foto desaparecio un dia en que se cruzaron las estrellas.


----------



## dreamer

this is moi!


----------



## supercrom

Hasta que me animé a publicar en esta discusión...

I finally posted in this thread....

Mi forma humana material es ésta:

Mi material, human shape is as follows:



 
*CROM*

P.S. Voy a ver si tengo una más grande por ahí.
I need to get a bigger pic.

Mi mascota​


----------



## te gato

This is me..not a very good pic.             te gato


----------



## weird

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, he conseguido insertar esta foto.

Estoy vestida de flamenca, a punto de ir a la feria de Sevilla.


----------



## alc112

Actualizo mi imagen y ya de paso para que no quede tan perdido este hilo








Saludos


----------



## lainyn

Hello Everyone,

This is me. The first picture is from today, just for WordReference. And then there's one of me with long hair, and one of me in my prom dress (Renaissance style) last spring. Good times. The dress had a cape too - black velvet with purple satin lining  - and my mom sewed it all.

~Lainyn


----------



## te gato

Lainyn!!! it is so good to see you...and I agree with Art you are beautiful..YOUNG.. (kidding)..but beautiful..
That dress..WoW...
some of us have changed a little over time..

te gato


----------



## Helicopta

Ok, hopefully this will clear up any gender confusion (and there was me thinking that my threads just oozed masculinity)... Self portrait, taken a moment ago, just for you guys!


----------



## supercrom

I don't know what pic I can post... Ok I decided and old one (but it is still me).In the pic, you can see CROM and nis nephew, Gabriel. He is two years old in the picture and now he is seven.
Don't be afraid of it.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Artrella

In keeping with young people here.. I want to show you that....
*I was YOUNG * *once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

If you laugh at the b/w pic... I will be very   ....


----------



## te gato

Hey Art GF;
You were such a little Cutie !!! (still are)..I also..like you..was young once...way back when Dinosaurs roamed the earth...


----------



## moira

Esta soy yo el verano pasado.
Saludos!


----------



## germinal

Everyone is so young! Never mind - I shall add a little dignity to balance the gaity and frivolity of all this unbridled youthfulness. This photo was taken about three years ago on Eilean Shona - a small island off the coast of Scotland and it has the advantage of being small so that it does not reveal too much - the photo, not the island. I must compliment all the ladies - why are you all so beautiful? Is it learning a different language that does it? and if so - why doesn't it work for us men?


----------



## Alundra

Que genial este hilo!!!!! Bueno, aunque soy algo nueva, voy a poner una foto. 

Aquí estoy con mi marido, jejejejje... como siempre, riéndome.......(es que si no, no soy yo)

Alundra.


----------



## dods

my contribution.........................


----------



## Agnès E.

My previous picture being not hosted anymore, I put a more recent one! 


Click!


----------



## Benjy

now that it has been established that every single male member of the forum is a bronzed adonis worthy of adoration, praise and other such eulogies and that all the women are supermodels waiting to be discovered and walk the catwalks of paris and not get out of bed for less than 100000 pounds and that everyone on the forum is linked by a common obsession with all things chocolate; in fine that wordreference is in fact the internets answer to the playboy mansion could we stop posting the same comments over and over and over again?

ben


----------



## Phryne

Benjy said:
			
		

> now that it has been established that every single male member of the forum is a bronzed adonis worthy of adoration, praise and other such eulogies and that all the women are supermodels waiting to be discovered and walk the catwalks of paris and not get out of bed for less than 100000 pounds and that everyone on the forum is linked by a common obsession with all things chocolate; in fine that wordreference is in fact the internets answer to the playboy mansion could we stop posting the same comments over and over and over again?
> 
> ben



It is the only forum we have to write nonsense ... oh, you mighty "grosso modo" please, please, allow us to do so !


----------



## Benjy

Phryne said:
			
		

> It is the only forum we have to write nonsense ... oh, you mighty "grosso modo" please, please, allow us to do so !



that is exactly my point. this forum isn't for writing nonsense. you might have noticed that it was me who started the thread off and when i did i didnt imagine it turning into wr's answer to a chat room. 

ps grosso modo = en gros, sans entrer dans les details (roughly?). modo is also the french diminuative for moderator. its a play on words and doesnt have anything to do with how important i think i am


----------



## Agnès E.

Benjy said:
			
		

> photo
> 
> ta da.. wr just turns it into a link awayways...



Benjy, tu es repéré !!!!!


----------



## Benjy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Benjy, tu es repéré !!!!!



j'éspère que tu crois pas que c'est moi dans cette photo-là mdr. j'aidais notre chère venusenvy. ma photo se trouve ici (moi à la gauche)

puis une autre photo inedite (moi au milieu de mes frères.. ne demande pas ce qu'on faisait..  )


----------



## zebedee

Phryne said:
			
		

> It is the only forum we have to write nonsense ... oh, you mighty "grosso modo" please, please, allow us to do so !


 
Hello Phryne,

Actually there are plenty of forums out there in cyberspace for you to write nonsense in, just take your pick, you'll find literally thousands of them. Then, when you've had your fill of writing nonsense you're welcome back to Word Reference to collaborate in some serious but friendly cultural and/or linguistic discussions.

A note to everyone:

It's great to see what we all look like, it makes this thread more human BUT please refrain from commenting. If you want to make a chatty comment about the photos, please post your comments by Private Message or arrange to meet each other by Instant Messenger and you can chat to your hearts' content.

If this thread deteriorates any more into page after page of "oh you're soooo good looking" "ooooh, you're too kind, I'm not really" "oh but I insist you are" "noooo really, you're more good looking than I am" type chat, it'll be stopped.

Thank you for your cooperation.

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Zeb!

Last night I deleted over 300 posts in this thread.  About one third said "I can't load my picture".  The rest were such deeply insightful comments as "Ohhhhh! you're a boy/girl" and "You're so cuuuuute".  

All yours from here on.

Ciao,
Cuchu

PS- this was done after many requests in this thread to stop the chat.  The last one stated clearly that chat would be deleted.  It was.


----------



## sergio11

O. K. friends, thanks to Cuchuflete, who reduced the size of my picture, I was able to post it on ImageShack.

The first one is a portrait photo taken at my workplace, probably in January or February of 2005: 

http://img245.echo.cx/my.php?image=cohpict11yi.png

The second one is a family picture taken on Mother's Day, May 8, 2005. I am sitting on the couch with my wife Cristina. Standing in the back, on the left side is my oldest daughter Veronica with her husband Greg, my youngest daughter Leticia behind me, and my middle daughter Mariana on the far right:

http://img47.echo.cx/my.php?image=sergio11fam1hn.jpg


----------



## cuchuflete

De Narda para vosotros:



> Hi Cuchu,
> 
> There go the pictures,  Patrick Lee was one hour old in it.  The other one is  me...
> 
> Loretto is our spoiled  brat of a dog.
> 
> Thanks a  million!


----------



## funnydeal

Hola a todos


----------



## zazie

I don't have many pictures of myself, but here's what I dug up (I'm the girl!)...

http://www.princeton.edu/~apierreh/Yellowstone.jpg 

I was at Yellowstone National Park (Montana, Wyoming, Idaho).


----------



## jess oh seven

here i am
not often you'll see me with my hair down though.


----------



## mzsweeett

I suppose I can add my face among the many.......

This is me taken on my vacation the next is me and my precious baby kitten....



Sweet T.


----------



## Mei

Hola, 
Esta foto es de este fin de año, yo soy la de la izquierda,... si, si, la que tiene una botella de cerveza en la mano, que quereis?!

Saludos 

Mei

... ui, no sale, un segundo... ... ...

http://s60.yousendit.com/d.php?id=1TIH6FW5CAM841EKJ66C1K0G0W

snif, snif,... ¿porque no se ve? ¿cómo puedo adjuntar la foto? 





Yes! Here I am!

Chau

Mei


----------



## astrid_gorky

the whole of this photo is too large to upload so i had to cut just my picture.. hehe


----------



## OhCaptain

Well...I´ve joined this forum three weeks ago and I just feel so close to some of you. I hadn´t seen this thread until now and I won´t hesitate...

Oh by the way, I´m a man in case you didn´t notice (I know it´s hard to tell sometimes...  ). 

Glad to know you´ll know me a little better...or at least have an image of me

I´ve tried with some larger pics but it won´t let me...so here´s the smallest I found


----------



## Shenanigans

Well, this is me!!

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2915/shenanigans2pr.jpg


----------



## bighuey

That's me


----------



## JazzByChas

...not bad for an older guy....

(No worse for the wear, I might add...)

My Pictures....

(this was easier that ImageShack, because they are large pictures and take forever to load...and they are in album format...


----------



## NTFS

ok I'll try to repost my picture w/ lancelot... i accedentally erased the attacment.... silly me...


----------



## Cristmarsal

mmm... Solo me cabía un ojo... 

Otro día os mando la nariz...

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Yay!  I did it!  Many, many thanks to cuchu, who went out of his way to help me.  My goal was to do it myself, and I did!  

Thanks to Alexis, who tried to help me but found my skull was too thick.  Thanks also to Garry.Knight and especially Aupick, who together managed to break through the large forehead area visible in this picture.

I present to you... Señor Pollo!   Les presento... ¡Mister Chicken!


----------



## Emil

Well, i'll post some pics of me   Later someday i show you when I was blond, that's when i was a little boy.

.


----------



## BasedowLives

a pic taken at apt party 2005

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a276/unclejemimapml/DSC00759.jpg


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:
			
		

> My turn.To add with the "not so young" generation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really great sharing our faces behind the nicknames!


----------



## mjscott

Not quite sure if this'll work--another "oldie...."


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Alright, since I've been posting here for a few weeks... there I am... a girl, not a boy like some thought lol!!! I'll be more careful with the choice of the nickname next time (girlie girl or sexy lady LOL, j/k ). I hope not to scare anyone...


----------



## Sulizhen

That's me:

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b304/Luet/mni.jpg

It's a quite stupid picture, but I'm afraid that the rest of the pictures of myself that I have were made when I was a child...


----------



## la reine victoria

*From what you are about to see, may the good Lord deliver you!*

*Horror fans*, please maximise your screen for full benefit.

La Reine V (Mayoress of Ventnor, slightly squiffy) snapped last Sunday (9 April) during a hot luncheon date.

Please be respectful towards an Old Age Pensioner who survived the London Blitz as a baby. Sorry to shatter any illusions: you all know who you are! Count yourselves lucky to have escaped this loon.  

_Image Copyright:_ - Scarecrows-R-Us, Medina Industrial Estate, Newport, IOW.
_All rights reserved. No unauthorised reproduction. As if you would!_

A full of Dutch Courage
Reine V.


----------



## DearPrudence

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> *Horror fans
> *


Not at all! 
But I hope more people from the French-English forum will follow your example and be brave enough to show their pictures (but well, they're not obliged to do it of course, no pressure put on you).
To help them a bit, even I will put my picture! (yes, amazing) (as if someone cared DP)
Real horror fans will appreciate it. But in order not to hurt young foreros, I had it censored (first, I didn't keep my glasses).

Good luck!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Well....
And now show you.....
Tigger!!!


----------



## Bastoune

2 photos of me... 

http://www.christianforums.com/t47705

In the top post... hope it works!


----------



## natasha2000

Here's my face...

I would like to say that half of the photos attached here cannot be seen.. As I have just discovered this post, I couldn't see most of the faces... Usually, the hosting sites have been expired, or they lead to nowhere, or only the blank page is opened.


----------



## ronanpoirier

http://www.fotolog.net/cult_ronan

http://www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=597497264253434325


the one above is my fotolog, so you can check it out and if you want you can leave a comment  I'll be sooner adding more pics...

 MODERATOR EDIT: 


			
				WordReference Rules said:
			
		

> 34. No Advertising. Do not post links to commercial sites. Do not post anything that is advertising, even for non-commercial sites or products and services.



Please read the WR Rules


----------



## VenusEnvy

I have a lot of photos here, on my MSN space.

..................................................................................................

Tengo muchas fotos aquí, en mi espacio personal MSN.


----------



## FrancescaVR

More photographs:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/art-von-reinhaart/
www.von-reinhaart.com


Photgraph of myself


----------



## painkiller735

here i am


----------



## Yuribear

Here I am .. the bears were not around, but the wolves were just across the mountain.


----------



## KateNicole

This is me!  (I took it myself though, so the angle is kind of funny)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ah, yes .... this was a really entertaining thread.  I just had another ramble through it for old times' sake.

Unfortunately, it was created in the early days of Wordreference.  Since that time we have become a somewhat more serious site, and this thread now falls outside the scope of the forums.  As such, I'm afraid that it is now closed.

I hope that you enjoyed (re)reading it as much as I just did, however!


----------

